# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Question] Why IPlayerArmorySet has only 3 passive skills?

## JarJarD3

I noticed that passive skills were added to IPlayerArmorySet in version 19.1.2.0.
I thought that D3 has 4 passive skills, so one passive skill slot seems to be missing here (PassiveSnoPower4) or am I totally confused!?

----------


## RNN

> I noticed that passive skills were added to IPlayerArmorySet in version 19.1.2.0.
> I thought that D3 has 4 passive skills, so one passive skill slot seems to be missing here (PassiveSnoPower4) or am I totally confused!?


Since ignorance, because so far I have never used IPlayerArmorySet .. will not refer to the powers extracted in the kanai cube?
I perceive very little activity in D3, on the one hand it is strange being end of the season, the players should be pushing, although on the other hand the gr 150 was reached a long time ago and there are no longer many challenges in this game.

----------


## KillerJohn

added to next release, thanks for reporting

----------

